# Okafor Anxious To Return



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> “I’m just trying to get my mojo back, man,” he said. “I’m trying to get my body ready to play and have been working real hard -- long hours putting in overtime, but hey, I’m just trying to get ready.”


http://www.nba.com/bobcats/okafor_workout_060619.html


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I...Well, I hope he's good to go and can stay healthy through the season. He has such potential to be so much that's wonderful for the Bobcats.

I guess what happened in college and the mess he was last year have made me skeptical of his health. I hope like mad I'm wrong.

Excellent photo spread, Charlotte____. Thanks for posting it.

Laurie


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Last year he put on an extra 15 punds to bulk and move to the Center postion, but it really hindered him. Hes now back to his original weight he had in college and hopefully will notbe injured this season.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Last year he put on an extra 15 punds to bulk and move to the Center postion, but it really hindered him. Hes now back to his original weight he had in college and hopefully will notbe injured this season.


So have they given up on the idea of him at center, then? With Ely and Brezec (and May) on board at that position, is there any realistic reason for Okafor to play center?

I'd have a bit more faith in his ability to stay healthy if he's not right there at the basket getting banged up every night.

Laurie


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I don't think so. Okafor I think will fit better at C, Ely won't likely be with us IMO so it would leave us with May(PF),Brezec(C),R.Hollins(C) and a FA. I think we are a versatile PF away from being a contender. Next year we are going to have a great chance at Joakimh Noah, Brandan Wright, Yi Jianlian, or Alexis Ajinca all versatile Forwards who will give us great opportunities at running the floor.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> I don't think so. Okafor I think will fit better at C, Ely won't likely be with us IMO so it would leave us with May(PF),Brezec(C),R.Hollins(C) and a FA. I think we are a versatile PF away from being a contender. Next year we are going to have a great chance at Joakimh Noah, Brandan Wright, Yi Jianlian, or Alexis Ajinca all versatile Forwards who will give us great opportunities at running the floor.


ICK.

There went my faith in Okafor's ability to stay healthy enough to play for any length of time. I sure hope I'm wrong, but...well, we'll see, right?

Why lose Melvin Ely? He's not all that, perhaps, but his presence allows Coach Bickerstaff the luxury of moving some guys around a bit more.

I'd rather May take his chances at the five than Okafor, who has a better chance of not getting damaged at the four.

I'd *love* to see Charlotte take Yi Jianlian. Just watching that kid makes me smile.

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Okafor is really as fragile as he showed last season, he will get hurt whether hes at 4 or 5. It really will not make much of a difference, hes a guy who will play a physical game on the block and crash the boards with aggressiveness, thats just his game, whether hes a forward or center.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd love to be wrong, but I'm extremely pessimistic about Okafor's chances of staying healthy


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I'd love to be wrong, but I'm extremely pessimistic about Okafor's chances of staying healthy


Yeppers. There comes a point--probably after whatever injury disaster Okafor suffers this season--that the Bobcats stop making him a centerpiece of their hopes for a successful year. Eventually, you come to realize that whatever he can contribute is a bonus over and above what you can realistically expect.

Of course, maybe we're wrong, and this latest rehab has done the trick. Hope springs eternal.

Laurie


----------



## Geraldmutumbo (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys are making to much of this injury. Emeka came down wrong on someone's foot. People tend to get major injuries this way I don't care who you are. Relax have an Arbor Mist Okafor will be fine. :banana:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im going to have to go with Gerald on this one, as long as its nothing having to deal with his back, then im still optimistic(and realistic)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Definitely hoping you and Gerald are right. I'd love dearly to be wrong on this one.

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm curious about Okafor's offensive game. Didn't he spend last offseason working on his block game with Olajuwon? Because when the season started, I just saw him revert to taking about 80% of his shots to the midrange area, not to mention he looked real rough trying to create for himself down low. Maybe it was bc he was too big and not mobile enough, who knows. I'm just interested to see how he'll play (or won't play, whichever). 

Maybe his injuries were just a fluke, but I'm still not sold on his back. Even though everyone claims its fine, back problems never truly go away. Just look at a certain Houston Rocket's swingman...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I remember reading an article (Rick Bonnell I think) saying Okafor would stumble, try again trip, and would just have trouble getting down Olajuwon's graceful moves. Maybe he isn't as graceful as Olajuwon and went back to what he knew best.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> I remember reading an article (Rick Bonnell I think) saying Okafor would stumble, try again trip, and would just have trouble getting down Olajuwon's graceful moves. Maybe he isn't as graceful as Olajuwon and went back to what he knew best.


Granted, you can't teach grace, but you can improve mobility. That Okafor was unable to improve his means one of two things: He simply wasn't trying hard enough (which is hard to believe, given his well-known sense of personal motivation), or his body is incapable of doing what it takes to get in there to the basket and move efficiently.

He's just not healthy and isn't going to be.

Laurie


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Long live Okafor. :banana: 
He's one of my favourite players, and I'm very glad he's back on track.


----------



## chabber (May 30, 2006)

He was up to 270 or 275 last year with the muscle increase. That really took a lot from his game and maybe even his shot. While his FG% was about the same he just never played as bad offensively in his rookie year than he did last year.

He'll still be around 250 lbs so him playing the 5 should be no problem.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

chabber said:


> He'll still be around 250 lbs so him playing the 5 should be no problem.


Hmmm....To me that's a 4, not a 5. A center is Shaq, Yao, Kwame, etc.--between twenty-five and fifty pounds heavier than that. Not sure that at 250 he'll have the mass to fight guys like them in the paint.

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

chabber said:


> He was up to 270 or 275 last year with the muscle increase. That really took a lot from his game and maybe even his shot. While his FG% was about the same he just never played as bad offensively in his rookie year than he did last year.
> 
> He'll still be around 250 lbs so him playing the 5 should be no problem.


He was never really a BAD offensive player despite his fg% though, but he was a raw offensive player with sketchy shot selection sometimes, but even then he looked more comfortable on the block than Kwame ever did, he just shoot too many jumpshots, definately NOT his forte.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This team will win the division, u can bank on that.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Hmmm..sarcasm i presume.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Hmmm..sarcasm i presume.


Ummm....Since he posted the same thing in another thread, I must assume he's serious. Probably wrong, but serious.

Who knows? It'd be wonderful if he's right.


----------

